# Upcoming winter weather stoke



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Winter Weather Forecast 2011-2012 | Another extreme winter for many parts of the US | Ski and Snowboard Blog

Oh yeah!

Another extreme winter for many parts of the US


US Long Range Winter Weather Forecast 2011-2012


The coldest winter in 30 years was recorded across many parts of the US during the 2010-2011 winter. Eastern parts of the US plunged to a record -50F with the Northeast of the US also seeing records broken. Temperatures was also largely below normal averages for New York, Chicago, New Orleans, and Minneapolis. Snowstorms shattered New York City in December 2010 and January 2011 to become the snowiest January ever recorded.


So let’s turn to the US winter of 2011/2012.


La Niña cools the equatorial seas of the Pacific and was one of the strongest on record during 2010/2011. Less warm air rises during La Niña conditions with a cooling influence on the atmosphere that has big implications on global climate and global weather patterns. The changes in global weather patterns come from air pressure changes in atmospheric cycles called the North Atlantic Oscillation (NOA) and Arctic Oscillation (AO).


The latest National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) update suggests neutral conditions ahead, but a negative Pacific Decadal Oscillation (PDO) may yet suggest otherwise. The PDO is a pattern of Pacific climate variance that recently switched to negative (cold) and will remain that way for the next two to three decades. It is likely that La Niña will return more frequently during this time period as a negative PDO results in stronger La Niña (cooling) and weaker El Niño (warming) episodes.


Low solar activity is also a primary driver of atmospheric cycles that influence blocking activity patterns/ridges.


Our weather models consider all of these factors and are currently showing a particularly harsh winter for many parts of the US during 2011-2012. Large parts of Central and North America will face below average temperatures with above average snowfall throughout this winter, with temperatures in many Eastern and Western parts also showing as below average with above average snowfall amounts.


We expect the Pacific Northwest region to experience a very severe winter and the Cascades snowpack is likely to see increased levels due to the negative (cold) phase of PDO. Our weather models are also showing an increased likelihood for major snow events in Northeastern and Midwestern parts of the US throughout December 2011 and January 2012, that could see severe blizzard conditions hit New York City and Chicago.


With low solar activity levels, the negative Pacific Decadal Oscillation (PDO), and the general trend for a much colder winter after the onset of last year’s La Niña, this winter could prove to be a record breaker with extremely cold temperatures and exceptional levels of snow for many parts of the US.


www.ExactaWeather.com


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> We expect the Pacific Northwest region to experience a very severe winter and the Cascades snowpack is likely to see increased levels due to the negative (cold) phase of PDO.


Woo-hoo!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Music Moves said:


> ...Northeastern and Midwestern parts of the US throughout December 2011 and January 2012, that could see severe blizzard conditions hit New York City and Chicago.


Me likey :thumbsup:


----------



## Jibtah (Mar 21, 2011)

Roaaaaad Trip!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This is what they told us for the Upper Midwest 10/11 and it is not what we got. Slightly colder temps, average was 30* for 2 months straight and below average snowfalls. 
I am so hoping for cold earlier and more snowfalls.
Lets see if they are correct for this year.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The weather in N. Idaho last winter sucked ass, it did this crappy cycle over and over again. It would snow, get warm and rain, and then get cold - which meant either you were stomping through slush or skating on ice. I wonder what they mean by extreme weather in the PNW, as in lots of snow, really cold, or both?

Would much rather have a cold and snowy winter then the droopy shit I had to deal with last year.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

YES!!!! That sounds like great news! Come on mother nature, Blast the whole north west!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Music Moves said:


> Winter Weather Forecast 2011-2012 | Another extreme winter for many parts of the US | Ski and Snowboard Blog
> 
> We expect the Pacific Northwest region to experience a very severe winter and the Cascades snowpack is likely to see increased levels due to the negative (cold) phase of PDO. Exacta Weather


:laugh::cheeky4: This past season was generally fine and ended up with a 280" base at the end of the season, but if it had been 3 degrees colder we would have been in the really big poo.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

not sure what this means for socal. although i dont think it can be any worse than what we had last year :dunno:


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I really hope its better than last year. Half the year we had nothing...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Last season for us wasn't anything like as bad as the year before (remember Winter Olympics 2010?). We had good snow in December, then a bit of a drought in Jan/Feb, then March and April just _DUMPED_ constantly. March 2011 was probably the best single month for snowboarding that I've ever experienced.

The trouble is that the weather varies so much from place to place. Here in Southwest BC, we've been experiencing what we called Juneuary. Haven't come up with anything as catchy for July, but it's more of the same. Seymour still has snow on it towards the top, and I'm pretty sure last year it was long since gone. Anyway the point is we aren't accumulating a lot of ground heat so when the season starts to turn temps will probably drop off pretty quick.


----------

